# USA Foreign Bank & Financial Accounts (FBAR)



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Individuals Filing the Report of Foreign Bank and Financial Accounts (FBAR)







bsaefiling.fincen.treas.gov


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone filled this out before?

What do you put in Part 1 (item 4) for Foreign Identification? (it has a drop down that lets you select "Passport" but then you can't select "USA". maybe use my PH drivers license?


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

We have 4 USD accounts in Philippine banks. The banks filed the FBAR reports automatically due to bank mandatory reporting requirements required by international agreement.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Zep said:


> Anyone filled this out before?
> 
> What do you put in Part 1 (item 4) for Foreign Identification? (it has a drop down that lets you select "Passport" but then you can't select "USA". maybe use my PH drivers license?


ZEP, I am no expert on FBAR, I submitted mine for the first time yesterday.
I will see in a few days if I receive any complaints about how I filled it out.

In Part I, I left all of section 4 blank.
I figure my name and social security number are enough to identify me.
I think section 4 is for Foreigners (i.e. not US Citizens).
I might be wrong.

In Part II, for bank addresses, I left State and postal code fields blank, because the banks' addresses on the internet did not include these. These are large well known Philippines banks.

Part III, part IV, and part V I left completely blank.



Quezon Expat said:


> We have 4 USD accounts in Philippine banks. The banks filed the FBAR reports automatically due to bank mandatory reporting requirements required by international agreement.


Quezon Expat, If my SRRV deposit account, USD account, and PHP account are all automatically FBAR submitted by the Philippines banks, that will be wonderful. I do not know if they do this or not.

If the Philippines banks file the FBAR, then I hope the FBAR website people will tell me that I do not need to file this.
Until I know for certain - I will file the FBAR every year.

It took a bit of work to fill out the FBAR this first time.
In future years I think only the year and the bank balances will change - so will be very little work.


----------

